# Milan: Tolisso obiettivo vero. Costa 40 milioni.



## admin (29 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions.

Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Maggio 2017)

Tolisso sarebbe il massimo !!! 
Fassone oggi parlava di due colpi stile morata .. quindi secondo me uno è proprio morata e l'altro tolisso o fabregas


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Maggio 2017)

Visto contro la Roma nelle due partite, e con l'Ajax al ritorno. Molto molto forte, una mezz'ala totale. Però al fianco di kessie come mezz'ala preferirei più uno tutta tecnica, magari Eriksen...


----------



## sballotello (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.



quindi il centrocampo sarebbe kessie biglia tolisso ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2017)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Visto contro la Roma nelle due partite, e con l'Ajax al ritorno. Molto molto forte, una mezz'ala totale. Però al fianco di kessie come mezz'ala preferirei più uno tutta tecnica, magari Eriksen...


Sono d'accordo con te, ma voglio convincermi di un'altra cosa: Tolisso-Biglia-Bonaventura con Kessié primissima alternativa ad entrambi


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> quindi il centrocampo sarebbe kessie biglia tolisso ?



Sarebbe da orgasmo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.



Molto bene, sarebbe un gran colpo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma voglio convincermi di un'altra cosa: Tolisso-Biglia-Bonaventura con Kessié primissima alternativa ad entrambi



Ah beh, qui potrei eiaculare!


----------



## sballotello (29 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da orgasmo



e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?



Petagna


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?



Kessie arriva in prestito biennale con obbligo, quindi lo pagheremo fra 2 anni!


----------



## Therealsalva (29 Maggio 2017)

Non lo so, non me lo spiego! Il giocatore è uno di quelli che fa saltare il banco, non c'è nulla da dire, ma considerando che Jack e Kessiè sono due giocatori fondamentali nel nostro progetto non comprendo la sua collocazione. L'esterno di fascia nella difesa a tre Jack non penso lo possa fare. Vedremo. Se arriva non mi lamento &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?



Bacca


----------



## Therealsalva (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?



Sicuramente non ci avranno pensato! Sbrigati a mandare una mail a Mirabelli!!


----------



## GP7 (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> quindi il centrocampo sarebbe kessie biglia tolisso ?



sarebbe davvero un gran bel centrocampo!
speriamo ragazzi, sia Biglia che Tolisso a me piacciono un sacco.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.



Forte forte.

Chiudiamo subito. Poi, in caso, a Ferragosto vedi se Lotito chiede 25 mln per Biglia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?



Morata/Aube/Belotti Keita e Gomez


----------



## BraveHeart (29 Maggio 2017)

::


Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Petagna



Ahahahahah ma i giornalai davvero ci credono quando scrivono questi nomi?
A tal proposito secondo me di Kalinic, ad esempio, non si è mai parlato tra i summit di mercato della nostra dirigenza...pura invenzione giornalistica! Sapete....partivano dal presupposto che i cinesi sono poveri. Già....tra una settimana mi sa che ne saranno già partiti un centinaio!!


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.


*
Per favore restate on topic.*


----------



## BraveHeart (29 Maggio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non me lo spiego! Il giocatore è uno di quelli che fa saltare il banco, non c'è nulla da dire, ma considerando che Jack e Kessiè sono due giocatori fondamentali nel nostro progetto non comprendo la sua collocazione. L'esterno di fascia nella difesa a tre Jack non penso lo possa fare. Vedremo. Se arriva non mi lamento ��



Sono certo che continueremo a giocare col 433. Sul tuo dubbio che dire...potrebbe anche essere che stiano organizzando La Rosa per far giocare jack nei 3 davanti.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Maggio 2017)

Se viene anche Tolisso oltre a Biglia, vado nudo da mirabelli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Maggio 2017)

#wewantTolisso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Maggio 2017)

Tolisso sarebbe ideale


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Maggio 2017)

Ma il corriere della sera è affidabile sulle notizie di mercato?


----------



## Therealsalva (30 Maggio 2017)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Sono certo che continueremo a giocare col 433. Sul tuo dubbio che dire...potrebbe anche essere che stiano organizzando La Rosa per far giocare jack nei 3 davanti.



Effettivamente sarebbe l'unica soluzione, ma nè Jack nè Suso segnano abbastanza secondo me per fare gli esterni in un 433, almeno uno la deve picchiare... Keita in quest'ottica sarebbe ideale


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Maggio 2017)

Se arriva tolisso, mi faccio bastare Gomez sugli esterni con Jack che potrebbe fare benissimo i due ruoli in caso di necessità ..ovviamente serve sempre la punta incredibile e qualche ricambio a centrocampo


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2017)

*Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2017)

Musacchio - Rodriguez - Conti- Tolisso - Biglia - Kessiè - Gomez - Morata

Dove si firma? A me una penna!


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Musacchio - Rodriguez - Tolisso - Biglia - Kessiè - Gomez - Morata
> 
> Dove si firma? A me una penna!



Aggiungi Conti hai la mia firma col sangue


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.*



Scusate vado un attimo in bagno...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi Conti hai la mia firma col sangue



Mea Culpa, ora modifico


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.



Quotate


----------



## Therealsalva (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.



Un 8 e un 10 contemporaneamente, ha una linearità nel suo caotico modo di giocare stranissima, sembra di vedere un Kandinskiji


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.



Bah, per me son solo voci


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.*


Mamma mia sto male


----------



## siioca (30 Maggio 2017)

Riportata da tuttojuve è il massimo, kessie,Biglia,Tolisso sarebbe un ottimo centrocampo.


----------



## Mic (30 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi quest'anno è repubblica il quotidiano da seguire. In tempi non sospetti indovino deulofeu e parlò di kessie


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.*



Magari!

Tolisso sarebbe il miglior acquisto possibile per il centrocampo in assoluto.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Maggio 2017)

Idea mia, se arriva prenderanno oltre a Biglia un regista di giovani speranze, tipo un Pellegrini da far crescere. Secondo me ci sono difficoltà nel cercare l'ala sinistra, allora Jack giocherà davanti nei 3 con Suso e la punta.

Gigio
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia/?? Tolisso
Suso ?? Jack


----------



## Jaqen (30 Maggio 2017)

Anche se sogno un James al posto di Biglia e giocare col 4 2 3 1..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma 
Conti musacchio romagnoli rodriguez 
Kessie biglia tolisso 
Suso morata keita


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti musacchio romagnoli rodriguez
> Kessie biglia tolisso
> Suso morata keita




Questa sarebbe il top


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2017)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions. *


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. *


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> quindi il centrocampo sarebbe kessie biglia tolisso ?



Si. Ci si passi la battuta: sembra un centrocampo costruito da Antonio Conte, molto full metal jacket, potente e percussivo, e soprattutto adattabile a molti usi tattici. Come è lontano il Montella ispanico-fiorentino.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.



Il problema con Tolisso è la concorrenza inglese che ne fa alzare il prezzo e sicuramente incide non poco anche sulla scelta del giocatore. 
Io non credo che riusciamo a stravolgere così tanto la squadra in un'unica sessione. 
In ogni caso se investiamo molto a centrocampo immagino che Jack andrà esterno sinistro e compreremo solo una punta e un vice Jack (Papu?)

Comunque su Tolisso partiamo parecchio in ritardo. Per me sta già flirtando con le inglesi


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions. *



Il vero problema è il prezzo. 

Per una volta credo che più che convincere il giocatore (pare che abbia già più di una promessa con la juve) serve convincere il Lione che non è mai un buon cliente. 

Tolisso è il profilo adatto per qualsiasi centrocampo.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> quindi il centrocampo sarebbe kessie biglia tolisso ?



Oltre a quei tre aggiungici Jack, la formazione nessuno la sa, di sicuro è un gran pacchetto


----------



## Il Genio (30 Maggio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e dopo aver speso 100 pippi nel centrocampo che resta per l'attacco?



Di soldi, di cifre, il buon Fassone non ne ha mai parlato, i famosi 130mln, cifra uscita tempo fa, sono sempre stati presi come budget per il mercato quando né lui né Mirabelli ne hanno mai parlato apertamente.
Ce ne sono, tanti
Punto


----------



## Il Genio (30 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Idea mia, se arriva prenderanno oltre a Biglia un regista di giovani speranze, tipo un Pellegrini da far crescere. Secondo me ci sono difficoltà nel cercare l'ala sinistra, allora Jack giocherà davanti nei 3 con Suso e la punta.
> 
> Gigio
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



Non c'è bisogno di andare a prendere Pellegrini, vedrai che con una squadra di un livello decisamente maggiore rispetto a quella attuale, per magia sbocceranno i nostri di giovani.
Teniamoci Locatelli e magari promuoviamo Zanellato, riportiamo a casa Vido e Felicioli


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. Ci si passi la battuta: sembra un centrocampo costruito da Antonio Conte, molto full metal jacket, potente e percussivo, e soprattutto adattabile a molti usi tattici. Come è lontano il Montella ispanico-fiorentino.



Stavo pensando esattamente la stessa cosa. Sembra davvero un centrocampo alla fonte, e non alla Montella versione fiorentina con Borja Valero e similia


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il problema con Tolisso è la concorrenza inglese che ne fa alzare il prezzo e sicuramente incide non poco anche sulla scelta del giocatore.
> Io non credo che riusciamo a stravolgere così tanto la squadra in un'unica sessione.
> In ogni caso se investiamo molto a centrocampo immagino che Jack andrà esterno sinistro e compreremo solo una punta e un vice Jack (Papu?)
> 
> Comunque su Tolisso partiamo parecchio in ritardo. Per me sta già flirtando con le inglesi


Quest'anno sta accadendo una cosa strana: le indiscrezioni riguardanti il Milan appaiono su tutti i media contemporaneamente, con dovizia di dettagli e soprattutto concordanza di contenuti. Sono probabilmente indiscrezioni fatte equamente circolare dal club senza discriminazioni tra fonte e fonte. In genere, sono indiscrezioni fondate. Questa su Tolisso appartiene a quel genere. Si tratta allora di capire se quella fatta circolare dalla società sia una indiscrezione fondata o meno, ovvero fatta per una azione di disturbo a qualcun altro che sta sul giocatore, o se corrisponda invece ad un interesse reale del Milan, ed in quest'ultima ipotesi quale sarebbe l'interesse dei nostri dirigenti a pubblicizzare una operazione che potrebbe non realizzarsi a causa dell'alta concorrenza degli altri clubs. Dedotto tutto questo, vien da pensare, come ipotesi ragionevole, che il Milan abbia un principio di accordo con qualcuno, Lione o Tolisso, e punti a realizzare entro breve tempo. Vedremo se questa interpretazione prevarrà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.



Allora se il centrocampo sarà:
Kessie Biglia Tolisso 

PRETENDO che le avversarie sudino 7 magliette per riuscirci a farci un goal ! 

questi qua aiutano moltissimo la difesa e rendono pure in attacco


----------



## kipstar (30 Maggio 2017)

non vorrei essere troppo disfattista ... ma questo ha troppo mercato in premier ... per venire a giocarsi EL....
ci spero come tutti, ma credo che sia molto molto improbabile .....


----------



## luigi61 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.



"MONTELLA PIANIFICA UNA MEDIANA CON KESSIE E IL FRANCESE"
Dedicato a tutti i detrattori del nostro allenatore


----------



## zlatan (30 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti musacchio romagnoli rodriguez
> Kessie biglia tolisso
> Suso morata keita



Addirittura rottamiamo Jack? Ragazzi non è che ci stiamo esaltando troppo?? Va bene per carità basta che poi se arrivano i kalinic non ricomincio a sentire che era meglio Galliani....


----------



## sballotello (30 Maggio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. Ci si passi la battuta: sembra un centrocampo costruito da Antonio Conte, molto full metal jacket, potente e percussivo, e soprattutto adattabile a molti usi tattici. Come è lontano il Montella ispanico-fiorentino.



meno male


----------



## Milo (30 Maggio 2017)

Ottimo ottimo, ma non dimentichiamoci Jack, anche perchè stanno scemando gli italiani in rosa e sarebbe una negativa...


----------



## The Ripper (30 Maggio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ottimo ottimo, ma non dimentichiamoci Jack, anche perchè stanno scemando gli italiani in rosa e sarebbe una negativa...



Tra l'altro Jack, per caratteristiche, è il giocatore più importante tatticamente di tutta la rosa. Salta l'uomo costantemente, crea superiorità numerica, copre, sa far salire la squadra... Ha numeri incredibili. Ti permette anche di cambiare modulo a partita in corso grazie alla sua duttilità e intelligenza tattica.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Maggio 2017)

Questo è un rullo compressore, un centrocampo con lui e Kessiè sarebbe di una forza spaventosa. Comunque credo si vada sempre più verso il centrocampo a 5, perchè i nomi che escono sono compatibili fortemente con quel modulo. Faccio fatica a credere che si prenderà Tolisso e Jack farà panca, anche se ovviamente giocando più competizioni servono i ricambi.


----------



## Black (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions. *



Wow!!! siamo passati dal contendere i Mati Fernandez al Cagliare a giocatori come Tolisso.... che goduria!


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2017)

Un acquisto che ci farebbe svoltare.

Sarebbe importante concluderlo anche dal punto di vista psicologico, perchè vorrebbe dire tornare a soffiare un giocatore alla Juventus dopo anni e anni, e certificare che siamo tornati una potenza economica.
A seconda di come si metterà il mercato, capiremo se saremo una potenza o una Super-potenza... e se prendiamo tutti quelli che ci sono accostati propendo per la seconda.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi, ma quanto rosicavano stamattina i tifosi delle altre squadre alla radio!

"Non è vero!"
"Facendo così fallirà!"
"Sta facendo il rischiatutto per invetarsi un modo per ripagare i 300 milioni ad Elliot"
"Ricostruzioni fantasiose dei giornali!"

stanno schiattando!


----------



## Konrad (30 Maggio 2017)

Tolisso è un giocatore che mi piace tantissimo.
Quanto costa non è un problema mio...
Se ci saranno i soldi per altri acquisti top non è un problema mio (ma ho la considerazione che i conti chi caccia milioni e milioni sappia farseli)...
Dove giocherà e chi starà in panca non è un problema mio...
Finalmente torno a fare il tifoso di una squadra che si chiama Milan...e non più il ragioniere della DopoLavoroFerroviario


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Tolisso è un giocatore che mi piace tantissimo.
> Quanto costa non è un problema mio...
> Se ci saranno i soldi per altri acquisti top non è un problema mio (ma ho la considerazione che i conti chi caccia milioni e milioni sappia farseli)...
> Dove giocherà e chi starà in panca non è un problema mio...
> Finalmente torno a fare il tifoso di una squadra che si chiama Milan...e non più il ragioniere della DopoLavoroFerroviario



Amen fratello , è la mia battaglia. 

Limitiamoci a fare i tifosi perché come hai scritto tu... cosi a spanne , uno che tira fuori 1 miliardo di euro 2 conti su chi acquistare e che indecenza hanno sul budget finale i conti li sappia fare per bene..


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Jack, per caratteristiche, è il giocatore più importante tatticamente di tutta la rosa. Salta l'uomo costantemente, crea superiorità numerica, copre, sa far salire la squadra... Ha numeri incredibili. Ti permette anche di cambiare modulo a partita in corso grazie alla sua duttilità e intelligenza tattica.



Infatti, e a me piace a centrocampo.

Tolisso mi piace molto ma se (nella remotissima ipotesi possa arrivare) prendere lui significa rinunciare ad un esterno di livello e far giocare Jack alto mi dispiacerebbe un po'.

Preferisco un'ala top ed un investimento più contenuto a centrocampo (Pellegrini?)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Maggio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Infatti, e a me piace a centrocampo.
> 
> Tolisso mi piace molto ma se, nella remotissima ipotesi possa arrivare, prendere lui significa rinunciare ad un esterno di livello e far giocare Jack alto mi dispiacerebbe un po'.
> 
> Preferisco un'ala top ed un investimento più contenuto a centrocampo (Pellegrini?)



Pellegrini ben che va la Roma te lo fa pagare >20 milioni. Inoltre è un pupillo di Di Francesco, quindi quest'anno da Roma non si muove.

Forse non vi rendete conto che Tolisso è un mostro. Prenderlo sarebbe un colpo CLAMOROSO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Infatti, e a me piace a centrocampo.
> 
> Tolisso mi piace molto ma se (nella remotissima ipotesi possa arrivare) prendere lui significa rinunciare ad un esterno di livello e far giocare Jack alto mi dispiacerebbe un po'.
> 
> Preferisco un'ala top ed un investimento più contenuto a centrocampo (Pellegrini?)



Forse non ti è chiaro che questi comprano un centrocampista top un Ats top e un ATT top ... le parole vanno in quella direzione , 3 acquisti top e acquisti top non sono Musacchio o Kessie... occhio che qui la situa si fa moooolto interessante


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pellegrini ben che va la Roma te lo fa pagare >20 milioni. Inoltre è un pupillo di Di Francesco, quindi quest'anno da Roma non si muove.
> 
> Forse non vi rendete conto che Tolisso è un mostro. Prenderlo sarebbe un colpo CLAMOROSO.



Io finche non lo sento dire da Mirabelli non ci credo , un solo giocatore che ti cambia la squadra.. eccolo , tecnico pulito e preciso. 

Utopia ? aspettiamo ...oramai il mercato si farà nel mese prossimo grazie a dio quindi ci siamo .


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse non ti è chiaro che questi comprano un centrocampista top un Ats top e un ATT top ... le parole vanno in quella direzione , 3 acquisti top e acquisti top non sono Musacchio o Kessie... occhio che qui la situa si fa moooolto interessante



In fatti ho messo il SE non a caso.

Se mi prendono Tolisso, James e uno a "caso" tra Belotti, Morata e Aubameyang credo che mi toccherà mettermi in testa di triplicare la mia scorta di mutande


----------



## DrHouse (30 Maggio 2017)

sarebbe un ottimo acquisto, da un mese dico che la squalifica del Lione deve farci andare lì a saccheggiare (perso Lacazette, Ghezzal solo come ultima spiaggia, ma prendere Tolisso e Mammana sarebbe ottimo, col secondo anche da lasciare in prestito)...

se a fine mercato dovessimo avere una mediana Tolisso, Kessiè, Biglia, Locatelli, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Jankto... beh, avremmo di che divertirci...

provate a immaginare, presi Conti, Rodriguez, Darmian, Musacchio, altri 2 centrali random, quel centrocampo appena detto, Keita, Papu Gomez, Morata, anche un Deulofeu in prestito... che squadra...

e provate a immagine una ipotetica partita con un 433 con in difesa Darmian, Musacchio, Romagnoli e Rodriguez... in mediana Kessiè, Biglia, Bonaventura... e tridente Suso, Morata, Keita...
basta un Tolisso nella ripresa al posto di Suso o Rodriguez e parte un 352 senza neppure accorgercene...


----------



## The Ripper (30 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pellegrini ben che va la Roma te lo fa pagare >20 milioni. Inoltre è un pupillo di Di Francesco, quindi quest'anno da Roma non si muove.
> 
> Forse non vi rendete conto che Tolisso è un mostro. Prenderlo sarebbe un colpo CLAMOROSO.


Intanto Pellegrini la Roma manco lo ha preso ancora. 
E se lo prende sicuramente deve sfoltire a centrocampo. Grenier, Nainggolan, Paredes, De Rossi, Strootman, Gerson (ed escludiamo Florenzi che lo schierano terzino). Inoltre pare stia seguendo Rafinha e Klaassen. Anche io sono praticamente certo che Pellegrini andrà alla Roma (purtroppo), ma resta il fatto che dovranno sfoltire e rinunciare a qualche altro colpo.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Maggio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sarebbe un ottimo acquisto, da un mese dico che la squalifica del Lione deve farci andare lì a saccheggiare (perso Lacazette, Ghezzal solo come ultima spiaggia, ma prendere Tolisso e Mammana sarebbe ottimo, col secondo anche da lasciare in prestito)...
> 
> se a fine mercato dovessimo avere una mediana Tolisso, Kessiè, Biglia, Locatelli, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Jankto... beh, avremmo di che divertirci...
> 
> ...



difesa leggerina


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Maggio 2017)

comunque pare paradossale ma si può prendere James Rodriguez 
invece prendere sia James che Morata mi pare proprio impossibile 

ma qualcuno l'ipotizza qui nel topic XP 
lo metto nel repertorio "Sogno" saremmo pieni di grana ma per loro hanno speso sempre 160 milioni


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2017, il centrocampo del Milan, dopo Kessie, può arricchirsi con un altro colpo: Tolisso del Lione, che è un obiettivo reale del nuovo Milan cinese. Costa 40 milioni di euro.
> 
> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola conferma: il Milan è su Tolisso. La dirigenza rossonera vuole intervenire pesantemente sul centrocampo e Montella pianifica una mediana con Kessie ed il il francese. Il prezzo è di 35-40 milioni. Era un obiettivo della Juve, ma i i bianconeri hanno mollato. L'Inter lo ha seguito ma i rossoneri negli ultimi giorni hanno rilanciato. C'è concorrenza dalla Premier League ed i rossoneri devono convincerlo a giocare l'Europa League e non al Champions.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola confermano: Milan pronto a prendere Tolisso. Secondo Tuttosport, i rossoneri vogliono strappare il centrocampista alla Juventus.


*
Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*


Gente che lavora.
Galliani a quest'ora stava in giro in bicicletta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Muoio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Forza Mirabe', portaci Tolisso!!


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*


E se tratta con il club è perché già esistono intese con il giocatore. Bene.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Non per fare il martina contrario, ma quanti sono gli Africani che si sono affermati per tutta la carriera? molto pochi...

Non sarà un azzardo Tolisso / Kessie ? Oltretutto giovanissimi

Chiedo perchè non ho visto moltissime partite di Tolisso, so che è naturalizzato francese

E' cosi forte?


----------



## luigi61 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



https://youtu.be/0Ncn_LcIcko
Mamma mia!!!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Maggio 2017)

Pazzesco comunque. Altra idea: considerando che Jack è l'unico giocatore pre closing imprescindibile.. Vendono Suso e comprano un'ala dx.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque. Altra idea: considerando che Jack è l'unico giocatore pre closing imprescindibile.. Vendono Suso e comprano un'ala dx.



Ci ho pensato pure io e mi starebbe abbastanza bene.
Ma deve arrivare roba davvero di livello, altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Vuoi che muoro? (Cit.)


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque. Altra idea: considerando che Jack è l'unico giocatore pre closing imprescindibile.. Vendono Suso e comprano un'ala dx.



Bernardeschi?


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Tolisso è un giocatore che mi piace tantissimo.
> Quanto costa non è un problema mio...
> Se ci saranno i soldi per altri acquisti top non è un problema mio (ma ho la considerazione che i conti chi caccia milioni e milioni sappia farseli)...
> Dove giocherà e chi starà in panca non è un problema mio...
> Finalmente torno a fare il tifoso di una squadra che si chiama Milan...e non più il ragioniere della DopoLavoroFerroviario


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per fare il martina contrario, ma quanti sono gli Africani che si sono affermati per tutta la carriera? molto pochi...
> 
> Non sarà un azzardo Tolisso / Kessie ? Oltretutto giovanissimi
> 
> ...



E' francese non africano...ha delle origini africane cosi come tutti i francesi quasi. Ma è francese


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pazzesco comunque. Altra idea: considerando che Jack è l'unico giocatore pre closing imprescindibile.. Vendono Suso e comprano un'ala dx.



James Rodirguez


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Questo sarebbe davvero un colpo clamoroso, roba da fare una statua a Mirabelli.


----------



## Konrad (30 Maggio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per fare il martina contrario, ma quanti sono gli Africani che si sono affermati per tutta la carriera? molto pochi...
> 
> Non sarà un azzardo Tolisso / Kessie ? Oltretutto giovanissimi
> 
> ...



Parere personale...potremmo averne presi (o star per prenderne) due di quei pochi che si affermano per tutta la carriera


----------



## alcyppa (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*






Smarx10 ha scritto:


> James Rodirguez



Donnarumma
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
Kessie - Biglia - Tolisso
James - Belotti - Bonaventura​

Se Montella non fa danni con una roba così arriviamo secondi.

Si trattà però di fantamercato ho paura...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Maggio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per fare il martina contrario, ma quanti sono gli Africani che si sono affermati per tutta la carriera? molto pochi...
> 
> Non sarà un azzardo Tolisso / Kessie ? Oltretutto giovanissimi
> 
> ...



E' una bestia, visto giocare più volte e secondo me (modesto parere di un niubbo) è fortissimo. Questo è il classico giocatore che prende il Napoli ed esplode con De Laurentis che si lecca i baffi.

Poi smettiamola con sta storia degli Africani, è un continente in grande crescita che sforna sempre più talenti soprattutto quelli che emigrano in Europa grazia alle stazza e alla forza mediamente superiore. E cmq lui è francese di origini Africane eh. Di giocatori con origini Africane che sono nati in Europa e diventati fuoriclasse posso farti 200 esempi. 

Un esempio posso fartelo , Zidane francese di origini Algerine.


----------



## koti (30 Maggio 2017)

*Di Marzio: "Tolisso è un'idea, ma ancora nessun contatto diretto"*


----------



## Aragorn (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Su questo giocatore temo ci sarà parecchia concorrenza, se riuscissimo davvero a spuntarla sarebbe un acquisto incredibile. Infatti nel dubbio continuo a volare basso


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Tolisso è un'idea, ma ancora nessun contatto diretto"*



Si, infatti Mirabelli è rimasto a Milano per meditare. 
In Sardegna con tutta la fagiana e il mare è difficile concentrarsi


----------



## mark (30 Maggio 2017)

Io dico di stare calmi, sopratutto con profili come Tolisso!! E' un attimo illudersi e poi rimanere fregati, su questo c'è mezza europa, quindi sarà difficilissimo riuscire a prenderlo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Io non ci credo , sarebbe troppo... cioè da mutande croccantissime.


----------



## Milo (30 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo , sarebbe troppo... cioè da mutande croccantissime.



Le mia sono già croccanti da una settimana, con lui si spaccherebbero come nulla


----------



## danjr (30 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' una bestia, visto giocare più volte e secondo me (modesto parere di un niubbo) è fortissimo. Questo è il classico giocatore che prende il Napoli ed esplode con De Laurentis che si lecca i baffi.
> 
> Poi smettiamola con sta storia degli Africani, è un continente in grande crescita che sforna sempre più talenti soprattutto quelli che emigrano in Europa grazia alle stazza e alla forza mediamente superiore. E cmq lui è francese di origini Africane eh. Di giocatori con origini Africane che sono nati in Europa e diventati fuoriclasse posso farti 200 esempi.
> 
> Un esempio posso fartelo , Zidane francese di origini Algerine.



Sfatiamo anche il mito che le squadre africane non vinceranno mai un mondiale: Francia '98


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Maggio 2017)

Inutile dire che sarebbe una grandissimo colpo. Forte fisicamente e tecnicamente. Giovane e con margini di crescita. Un giocatore esplosivo, alla Naingolan
Detto questo, ci credo poco.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Maggio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
> Kessie - Biglia - Tolisso
> James - Belotti - Bonaventura​
> ...



oh mamma...


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *di marzio: "tolisso è un'idea, ma ancora nessun contatto diretto"*





admin ha scritto:


> *
> anche la stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in sardegna ma è rimasto a milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il lione per tolisso.*



*quotate*


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Maggio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Effettivamente sarebbe l'unica soluzione, ma nè Jack nè Suso segnano abbastanza secondo me per fare gli esterni in un 433, almeno uno la deve picchiare... Keita in quest'ottica sarebbe ideale


Si, sono d'accordo


----------



## Love (30 Maggio 2017)

pedullà cosa dice???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *di marzio: "tolisso è un'idea, ma ancora nessun contatto diretto"*





admin ha scritto:


> *
> anche la stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in sardegna ma è rimasto a milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il lione per tolisso.*




Tolisso Biglia Kessie. 

Niente male


----------



## Dave (30 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Anche La Stampa conferma: Mirabeli non è andato in Sardegna ma è rimasto a Milano per portare avanti la trattativa con il Lione per Tolisso.*



Va be aspetta, Mirabelli in Sardegna è andato perché l'abbiamo visto  poi che sia tornato prima degli altri magari è un altro discorso...


----------



## Igniorante (30 Maggio 2017)

Per Tolisso stapperei un vinello buono, poco ma sicuro


----------



## Il barone rossonero (30 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi tolisso è veramente forte!!! Forza fisica visione di gioco e gran tiro!! Donnarumma conti Musacchio Romagnoli ricardo Rodriguez kessiè fabregas tolisso Bonaventura belotti morata!!!! Boooommm


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Maggio 2017)

Risparmierei i soldi di Biglia e Conti per prendere Tolisso e Badelj


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per fare il martina contrario, ma quanti sono gli Africani che si sono affermati per tutta la carriera? molto pochi...
> 
> Non sarà un azzardo Tolisso / Kessie ? Oltretutto giovanissimi
> 
> ...



Infatti è forte fortissimo, per darti un'idea un mix tra Essien/Makelele..



koti ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Tolisso è un'idea, ma ancora nessun contatto diretto"*



Non solo una idea, prendere Tolisso sarebbe la miglior idea di calciomercato del Milan degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Maggio 2017)

Kessie Biglia Tolisso è un signor centrocampo


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2017)

Sarebbe il mio preferito a centrocampo. Gran giocatore.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Maggio 2017)

E se i contatti con il Lione non fossero per Tolisso? Ci rimarrei un po' male però adesso


----------



## Konrad (30 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E se i contatti con il Lione non fossero per Tolisso? Ci rimarrei un po' male però adesso



Dici che sono per Lacazette? 

In effetti in coppia con Morata non sarebbe male...


----------

